# Tumor Removal Surgery



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello everyone. Some of you may remember me. I have a hedgehog named penny who is 3 years old. She developed a tumor on the bottom of her shoulder. Basically her chest area. 

Her surgery is scheduled for the 11th. 

I'm asking about after care. She is on shavings but I assume I'll need to put her back on fleece. 

Do I need to remove her wheel? Should I up her temps? She's at 78 degrees. 

Is her normal kibble okay? She's a decent eater. Should I switch to something softer? Should I start before her surgery? 

I'm sure the vet will give me answers to but I want to be prepared.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I would put her on fleece until the incision is healed to help keep it clean. The temp should be ok as is but if she starts acting cold then bump it up. Removing the wheel is probably a good idea as long as doesn't start trying to climb. I would keep her on the same food, the surgery shouldn't effect how she eats.

Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you. 

I'm very nervous. 

I'm unsure how common tumors like this are in hedgies. She's been so healthy her whole life I was really surprised when I saw it.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Hope all goes well!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Tumours are quite common in hedgehogs unfortunately. How she'll heal and do after really depends on her and how the surgery goes.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Okay. That's good to know. When I was first doing my research I was just more worried about WHS as she aged. 

I breed rats now and tumors in them are also quite prevalent depending on the lineage. 

I think I'm more worried about her going under than the actual surgery. 

And thank you.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I haven't heard of any hedgehogs not surviving surgery because of the anesthetic as long as they are pretty healthy going in. For a healthy animal it's not a very big risk.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh that's awesome to know! Thank you for reassuring me.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Vet ran a cytology on the tumor, sent it off for testing and did a general exam. 

Penny's results are back and they were inconclusive but pointed toward an adenoma, so benign tumor. 

My vet seemed really against getting it removed. She seems to think the surgery is worse than her walking around with this giant thing on her chest. I really want to get it off of her. The vet mentioned her age. She's three. I just don't feel like that is very old yet. She's always been healthy and is still very active. 

She's getting me an estimate for the surgery and will perform it if I ask her too. 

I feel like her quality of life won't be as good with a tumor. Do you guys agree?


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

If my baby had a tumor even if it's benign, I would want to get it removed tbh. It's all up to you though.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Vet quoted me 500-700$ for the surgery. I was originally quoted for 100-200$ so I don't know why there was a miscommunication there. 

I'm looking for a second opinion now. The pred has reduced the size dramatically though already so that's good.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Glad to hear the size reduced. Wowzers that's such a huge difference. Good decision in trying to get a second opinion by a different vet.


----------

